# Hop Oil Calculator



## mtb (5/10/17)

Has anyone tried tailoring their hop schedules according to the contributions of the various oils to achieve a particular aroma/flavour profile, rather than just the producer's hop descriptors (ie woody, earthy, piney, floral, citrus)? Is there a particular advantage one way or the other?

A Google search took me here - http://scottjanish.com/hop-oils-calulator/ - and while it looks pretty cool, I have to wonder if it's overkill. I imagine I'd find a use for it if I were throwing together some leftover hops of various origin and characteristic, and I'd want to be sure it wouldn't taste like cat piss.


----------

